# 92 Maxima VG30E injector identification



## BernieK (Jun 18, 2006)

Hi. Very happy to find this forum. I've got a '92 Max VG30E automatic with 145K miles, which has an intermittently open circuited fuel injector on one cylinder, already identified. I've understood there to be two different injector types used, one with a blue dot and one with a black dot on the connector. After removing the connector, just barely possible with the upper intake manifold in place, I could not find a dot. Any information as to where on the injector it is would be of great help. Hopefully it is indeed on the connector. I need to have the correct injectors on-hand before beginning work.

Please be so kind as to include a copy to my email address in your reply, [email protected]

Thanks, and take care. 

BernieK


----------

